# starving snakes found



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-16-2009
*Source:* msn

Starving snakes, dead rodents and hundreds of reptiles packed in shipping crates were discovered on Tuesday when animal welfare groups in Texas raided an exotic animal delivery company, officials said.

*Go to Original Article*

???????? Some were in an environment not proper for them, such as snakes in a 72-degree (22 degree Celsius) room with a lamp over them, which is not enough heat and could cause them to die."


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 16, 2009)

there is some sick,careless people in the world


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 16, 2009)

Sloths!?!?!?!

How discusting. One would hope they face charges, it will make my christmas is if they do. You have to feel sorry for the people who have brought off this company to. That is just dispicable.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 16, 2009)

There's no excuse for animal neglect. I don't even believe ignorance is an excuse because people should seek information on a particular animal before owning it.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats terrible, those individuals, I refuse to call them 'people', should be locked away and the key thrown away (and perhaps, as part of their punishment, have several meals a week forgotten to give them a taste of the same thing that they did to those poor creatures!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Dec 16, 2009)

How dreadful. Anyone who can mistreat an animal just to make money needs to be taken out of business. The people involved should be jailed for a long time to come and made an example for others who think it's ok to abuse and mistreat the animals we are charged with protecting


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 16, 2009)

this is a disgrace, altough would many snakes die at 22c, if they wernet getting fed wouldnt a lower temp technically be better and 22 doesnt seem too low. people responsible should be stuck in an overcrowded jail in mexico


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2009)

thats awful.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is absolutely disgusting.
Its obvious they are not animal enthusiasts and just in it for the money.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> Sloths!?!?!?!
> 
> How discusting. One would hope they face charges, it will make my christmas is if they do. You have to feel sorry for the people who have brought off this company to. That is just dispicable.


 
we'll b lucky if they get a firm slap on the wrist.


Will


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 17, 2009)

G'day guys,

It's always best to read all of these sort of news reports with a touch of salt - if it were to say "Authorities raided a business and found a couple of crook snakes" nobody would care. The media has only one goal - sell newspapers!

This company works as a wholesaler - they purchase animals and then resell them. Personally, there was nowhere near the amount of evidence in that article for me to make a judgement. America (and Australia) have some absolutely insane animal rights groups that are receiving way too much power with the authorities. 

Snakes been kept at 22 degrees with a heat lamp isn't a negative - I keep my herp room at around the same temperature!

"Hundreds of rodents were crammed into small containers covered with wire" - this is pretty typical for just about everyone breeding rodents!

"Other animals were kept in feeding troughs" - I have kept various turtles, lizards and crocodiles in feeding troughs too.

This reminds me of a raid that was carried out in Australia a fair few years ago, where the media reported that a lot of dead reptiles had been found - they neglected to mention that they were from the guys freezer!


----------



## Weezer (Dec 17, 2009)

Jon is spot on- it's a journo's job to use emotive language- shall we say "expand" upon the real picture and create a much more dramatic atmosphere. Sounds like the description of many a herp room. 

What would your straight neighbour think if they opened my freezer and saw 30 rats and mice of different sizes right next to the frozen yoghurt ? how would a seedy journo describe a rat breeding setup having seen it for the first time ? 

Just more fuel for the screaming animal libbers to justify the laws going through the senate in the USA. Great timing hey. All a polly needs to do in the States right now is leave an anonymous message with any animal lib front or Floridian media source complaining of reptile cruelty, and before you know it the SWAT team is surrounding the building. 

Nuts.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 17, 2009)

You make a good point there Jonno. That is why i quoted the 22 degree part, with the heat lamp, with some question marks. I thought that would be ideal 

I'm probably guilty of the rodent part too :| I have lots dead and alive?

The thought crossed my mind that they probably got people who didn't know jack about reptiles to go there. That or people form some sort of animal welfare group who has a dislike for keeping animals and is trying to make it out to be worse than it is. ( some sort of agenda for the python ban? )

I remember here in Australia hearing about an rspca inspector in court telling a judge the reptiles were kept so poorly the skin was falling off ( the animal was having a bad shed :?)


----------

